# Cantrust aquarium and grocery



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if they are still in business? They moved from Victoria Dr to Richmond awhile back. They had a decent selection of goldfish so i want to go check them out but can't find them anymore

thank you


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it is in the strip mall behind Canadian Tire on # 3 road.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

behind the crappy tire on hazelbridge way, right before the capstan way intersection


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I used to go there so often as a little kid. Bought my first aquarium kit there even though it was a pretty ghetto kit since barely anyone purchases kit there. I knew barely anything about fishes back then, just knew that I have to do water changes and wait for water to dechlorinate. I must say, he owned pretty hardy fishes and his guppies were so awesome. I recalled buying an almost half moon red leopard tailed male from there. It didn't die for the longest time ever despite my kid knowledge.


----------

